

WikiLeaks demands answers after Google hands staff emails to US government - joosters
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/25/wikileaks-google-staff-emails-us-government

======
ForHackernews
I'm really surprised people working for wikileaks use gmail.

